# [FUN]Debian ci insidia :)

## MonsterMord

Guardate qua' che capolavoro:

http://lists.debian.org/debian-wnpp/2004/03/msg01020.html

----------

## mambro

Pazzi   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 :Shocked:   non ho parole   :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

spero proprio che sia una bufala......  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Byez

----------

## Sasdo

sono invidiosi va!

Io sto diventando cretino per installare/configurare quello che mi serve sul mio piccolo piccì di casa con Debian...

...mentre con l'amata gentoo al limite dovrei aspettare qualche giorno per l'installazione, ma poi configurarla ci metto un secondo (grazie ai vari howto e guide e forum...) e a mantenerla anche meno.....

apparte che per installare cups son diventato mongolo perchè è tipo solo per unstable e io ho una woody, un po' come anche samba3 e apache2.... mi sa che fra un po' rimetto su gentoo... =)

scusatemi lo sfogo ot....

....ciaooo

il Sasdo

----------

## koma

hanno paura si vedono soppiantati  :Smile:  che tremino pure davanti al colosso

----------

## .:deadhead:.

hanno un umorismo veramente demenziale... Lasciamoli rosicare, va!

----------

## molesto

a me sembra una riuscitissima presa per il culo che malcela un pò di invidia...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Disabled

LOLLISSIMO!!!

Provate a scaricarvi il pacchetto di apt-gentoo... nel Readme c'è solo questa frase...

```
April Fool!

```

e questo è il programma...

```
#! /bin/sh

set -e

case "$1" in

       configure)

   echo

   echo April Fool!

   echo

esac
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fatto bene... come quando dicevano che gentoo passava agli rpm  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> hanno un umorismo veramente demenziale... Lasciamoli rosicare, va!

 

Concordo, mi sembra che la gente abbia un livello di umorismo veramente basso   :Shocked: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *molesto wrote:*   

> a me sembra una riuscitissima presa per il culo che malcela un pò di invidia...  

 

quoto in pieno, anche se ho ancora debian nel cuore (ma e' anche vero che ci sono degli utenti debian che ormai sono dei fossili, e ROSICANO.)

----------

## lavish

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> [CUT]ci sono degli utenti debian che ormai sono dei fossili, e ROSICANO.

 

Ahahah! Verissimo!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Replico controcorrente:

Sono stufo dei gentooisti che portano per il c*lo i debianisti, di gente che ha una distro e le altre son tutte sbagliate.

Noi razza unama siamo proprio scemi dentro.

Tendiamo a fare guerra al diverso, sempre.

Finirà che gli abitanti del lato pari di una strada se la prenderanno con quelli lato dispari...

Suvvia, son convinto che chi ha provato debian sul serio non la disprezzi, anche sapendone la storia, e chi ha provato gentoo pure.

Ma lo stesso vale per molte altre distribuzioni, mandrake in primis.

W chi è diverso da me.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W chi è diverso da me.

 

ti ha colpito la sindrome del Natale?   :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Natale per me è un giorno come gli altri.

----------

## blacksword

Magari nn conosco bene l'inglese. Ma cosa dovrebbe fare sto pacchetto per debian?

----------

## =DvD=

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Magari nn conosco bene l'inglese. Ma cosa dovrebbe fare sto pacchetto per debian?

 

è un pesce d'aprile.

----------

## blacksword

Ah k allora nn avevo capito nulla. Cmq lol.

----------

## shev

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Sono stufo dei gentooisti che portano per il c*lo i debianisti, di gente che ha una distro e le altre son tutte sbagliate.
> 
> Noi razza unama siamo proprio scemi dentro.
> 
> Tendiamo a fare guerra al diverso, sempre

 

Ma dai, non essere così drastico. Secondo me è invece una cosa carina, ironia di quella simpatica e piacevole, assolutamente non offensiva. Se davvero tutte le guerre fossero fatte in questo modo, ben venga, al massimo le vittime morirebbero dalle risate  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Sono stufo dei gentooisti che portano per il c*lo i debianisti, di gente che ha una distro e le altre son tutte sbagliate.
> 
> Noi razza unama siamo proprio scemi dentro.
> 
> Tendiamo a fare guerra al diverso, sempre 
> ...

 

Hai ragione, solo che conosco un paio di debianisti che mi stressano... heheehe

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Hai ragione, solo che conosco un paio di debianisti che mi stressano... heheehe

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   vedi, sono i debianisti che stressano! Lo hai ammesso tu stesso   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

oh, scherzo, eh   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Io conosco sia debianisti che slackwaristi che gentooisti e, se proprio devo dire la categoria che piu' mi scoccia sono quelli (e parlo per esperienza diretta) che si sono letti LFS, si sono fatti la loro distro piccola piccola partendo da qualcos'altro e che ti fanno:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahhh, ma tu usi gentoo?
> 
> Quella con quel sistema di pacchetti???? emerde????
> ...

 

Vanitosi della compilazione a mano......

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ps: pero' una volta sono riuscito a sp******rlo, con grande soddisfazione

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> io: cavoli, sto impazzendo per far andare gli ati-drivers. non riesco proprio ad attivare il DirectRendering!
> 
> lui: bhe', che ci vuole!!! Io ho scaricato i sorgenti, li ho compilati a mano nel kernel e tutto ha funzionato subito. Sei tu che ti continui a fissare con gentoo, emerde e tutte quelle cose li. Impara a compilare come faccio io!!!!
> ...

 

non vi dico la faccia con la quale se ne' andato

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MonsterMord

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono stufo dei gentooisti che portano per il c*lo i debianisti, di gente che ha una distro e le altre son tutte sbagliate.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

ma piu' che mettere una tag [FUN] e un " :Smile: " nel titolo del thread che devo fare per far capire che si tratta di uno scherzo?

Ben venga la sana ironia tra pinguini diversi, basti che non si tramuti in lotte intestine.

Ah... il pranzo di natale.... queste si che sono lotte intestine   :Embarassed: 

----------

## koma

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah... il pranzo di natale.... queste si che sono lotte intestine  

 

Quotando... 

b0rp  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma piu' che mettere una tag [FUN] e un "" nel titolo del thread che devo fare per far capire che si tratta di uno scherzo?
> 
> Ben venga la sana ironia tra pinguini diversi, basti che non si tramuti in lotte intestine.
> ...

 

Hai ragione, ma spesso questi discorsi degenerano; ho sentito troppe volte persone *litigare* per queste cose!!

----------

## lopio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai ragione, ma spesso questi discorsi degenerano; ho sentito troppe volte persone *litigare* per queste cose!!

 

Beh ma credo che la soluzione sarebbe quella di provare tutto ( con occhio critico e obiettivo) e scegliere quello che + piace.

Spesso purtroppo  si tende ad essere di parte senza conoscere quello di cui l'altro parla.

----------

## molesto

scusate... faccio io da paciere.

non si può litigare per questa o quella versione di Linux...

anche perché GENTOO è LA MIGLIORE e chiunque la pensa

diversamente domani gli installo winxp home, con tutti i

7689 spyware nel registro di sistema già compresi.

Poi gli faccio partire il defrag così non può usare il pc per

un mese finchè non finisce.

E infine gli installo Office xp, che gli incasina tutto ancora 

peggio.

SoftwareTerror!

----------

## =DvD=

AARRGGG ho fatto edit invece che quote (volevo quotare me stesso...) E adesso non ricordo più che cosa avevo scritto!!

Roba del tipo:

Non esiste la migliore in assoluto, è una cosa soggettiva, e stare a discutere quale sia la migliore è tempo perso.

Sarebbe come discutere se è migliore un cacciavite o una penna: dipende se devi scrivere o svitare viti!

Avevo scritto:

 *molesto wrote:*   

> Esiste invece il peggiore 

 

Mi riferivo a "finestre edizione del millennio".Last edited by =DvD= on Mon Dec 27, 2004 6:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *molesto wrote:*   

> anche perché GENTOO è LA MIGLIORE 

 

Suggerisco a tutti di non scadere nel solito qualunquismo .... della serie sono il migliore degli altri.

Pensiamo solo alla "nostra distro" e su come ogni giorno cercare di migliorarla .... gli altri lasciamoli ai loro problemi esistenziali.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Immagino che ciò che diceva molesto era "per ridere", nn parlava sul serio...

Non credo manco che esista "LA PEGGIORE", come diceva mio nonno (oltre alla celeberrima frase "questa auto è resistente, del resto è FORD, che in inglese signiffica FORTE", ne è convinto tuttora)  *Quote:*   

> "Al meglio e al peggio nn c'è MAI fine"

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *molesto wrote:*   

> GENTOO è LA MIGLIORE e chiunque la pensa
> 
> diversamente domani gli installo winxp home

 

Gento è una buona distribuzione e una delle mie preferite (la mia preferita...), ma nonostante questo non capisco come si possa degenerare in questi discorsi

Il software non è una religione o un partito politico... è un qualcosa che usi e che se funziona bene, altrimenti cambi oggetto

L'uso in se' può essere "politico" nel senso che posso decidere di usare free software piuttosto che closed software per ragioni etiche, sociali, o per tutto quello che ti pare.... ma fare differenze addirittura tra le distribuzioni....

Uno prova un po' di distribuzioni e sceglie quella che gli piace di più o con cui si trova meglio. Se ti trovi bene con Debian (che è una delle migliori distribuzioni in circolazione ed ha fatto tanto per il free software, non ce lo dimentichiamo) allora usa Debian, se ti trovi bene con Mandrake allora è la distribuzione che fa per te... il discorso finisce qui e non mi sembra il caso di inalberarsi su una questione di gusti (che sono notoriamente soggettivi)

----------

## AlterX

Su ragazzi...

anche se ognuna ha delle proprie caratteristiche diverse da altre,

alla fine usiamo tutti linux!!!

----------

## =DvD=

E' come discutere se è migliore un cacciavite, un paio di forbici: dipende da quello che devi farci!!

----------

## gutter

@cazzantonio: hai detto delle cpse veramente giuste. 

Io credo che ciascuno sia libero di usare quello che crede l'importante è che sia contento e si trovi bene con quello che usa. Io non costringo nessuno al massimo posso suggerire che esiste qualcosa di meglio poi alla fine la scelta è loro.

----------

